# Junk Private message, I think???



## fireguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey guys, recieved what appears to be a junk PM... from a New user with no posts... do I need to fwd this to a Moderator or just ignore it... Its really a strange one.thanks


----------



## fireguy (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh crap, just read cucguys post , nevermind...sorry


----------



## rag (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah, I got a junk PM. How do you give the moderator a heads up?


----------



## ron50 (Apr 10, 2008)

We know about it and it has been taken care of.


----------



## rockyb (Apr 10, 2008)

I got a private message from a Patricia2....something about buddism.  I deleted it.  Hopefully we don't get anymore of these, but chances are we will.


----------



## doctor phreak (Apr 10, 2008)

i have been told i look like buddha


----------



## ron50 (Apr 10, 2008)

Chances are you won't. :) 


Patricia2 is now banned.


----------



## kookie (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks Ron50...........I got that one too..........I seen you guys had already got it taken care of..........Thanks again..........


----------



## glued2it (Apr 11, 2008)

I had that same problem at another forum. It was just patricia there. 
 Spammers are catching on how to be more discrete.
 They try to PM normal members when some of the normal members are masked and have decimating privileges. BAM! never knew what hit em!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The only thing I can't figure out is what to do with this buddah statue?
I tried to rub smoky okies belly but he didn't go for it.


----------

